# Deep Cycle Batteries



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

What is the most durable deep cycle battery out there? Looking for a good battery, good price, used mainly for trolling. Any ideas and prices would be a big help THANKS for your time!


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I am a big fan of the Crown 31 size. However no battery is any better than how it is maintained.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

any maintenance tips?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

jb1136 said:


> any maintenance tips?


Start with the biggest battery with the most reserve capacity you can find that will fit and has the battery connections you require. Look for a group 31 battery. Also the freshest. NEVER buy a battery off the shelf in the winter. There is a date code on the battery. Ask how fresh is the battery. Charge the battery before the first use. 

1. Get a good battery automatic battery charger of at least 10 to 15 amps. 
I have had great luck with the Shumacher Speed Charger I got at Walmart. It works more like the 3 stage industrial battery chargers. 
2. If lead acid, check water often ( at least every every 8 to 10 cycles). Add only distilled water and only AFTER it is fully charged. The only exception here is if the plates are dry, add just enough distilled water to cover the plates, charge and then finish adding water. Water should be 1/4 inch BELOW the fill ring. 
3. Get a can of the red battery terminal spray at the auto parts store. Make sure all the connections are clean including your battery charger (a battery terminal cleaning brush is very handy). If corroded, remove from the boat and use a solution of water and baking soda to thouroughly clean. Spray all the connections and your battery charger clips. 
4. Fully charge the battery ASAP after each use. I am set up all electric and my batterys go on the charger as soon as I unhook the trailer. 
5. Make sure your battery is strapped down so it cannot tip over. 
6. Do not connect togeather (either in series or parallel) batterys not of the same size or age. The weaker battery will drain the bigger battery. 
7. If you have a black battery box exposed to the sun, paint the top white to reflect the sun rather than absorb it. 
8. A good lead acid battery properly maintained will work better after several charge/ discharge cycles.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

thank you, I also read somewhere that marine batteries have a memory , so your not supposed to charge them until they are fully drained? any truth to this ?


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

jb1136 said:


> thank you, I also read somewhere that marine batteries have a memory , so your not supposed to charge them until they are fully drained? any truth to this ?


Read #4 above. You will get the most life out of a marine deep cycle battery by not discharging it below 80%. Although this may not be practical on an electric trolling motor battery. Even if it did have a memory, wouldn't you want it to remember 100%.


----------



## jb1136 (Sep 29, 2007)

thats a very good point,thanks


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

I am an employee of Crown battery out of Toledo...not sure where you are from but if from around here, stop on in and we can set you up....our 31DC130 will be your best bet for trolling but we also have a few step downs which are the 24DC85, 24DC95 and 27DC115...they are a strong durable battery and of course come backed with a warranty...


----------



## fshnfreak (Feb 24, 2007)

i run two crown batteries for my main trolling batteries just purchased them this spring i bought the blem batteries in fremont and for 160 bucks for the pair i couldnt be happier.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

BIGDIPPER said:


> What is the most durable deep cycle battery out there? Looking for a good battery, good price, used mainly for trolling. Any ideas and prices would be a big help THANKS for your time!


Sears Platinum. 3-year replacement policy is the best. It's expensive, but if it lasts three years it's worth it. If it doesn't last three years, you get a new one for free.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pointers and help!


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

Leeabu that was some really good on point info. I have two banks and one cranking battery. That adds up to 5 batteries. I also have a very good on board battery charger made by minn cota. As soon as we park the boat we hook up the chargers. Yes chargers. I have a 2/10/55 amp car charger for the cranking bat. and an onboard charger for the four that are hooked in parallel on two banks. At the end of each season we add the minn cota battery rejuvination fluid, 1/2 ounce in each hole. So far it has worked good. 
Also in this months BASSTIMES there is an article about some of the pros useing a gas powered yamaha generator on the boat to charge the trolling batteries during the day while they are useing the batteries. They plug in the onboard charger to the generator. Apparently the BASS officials have said it is legal.
jmtcw
later ya'll
don m


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I just replaced one of my batteries. It was an AutoZone Duralast. We checked at the store to see how old is was. To my suprise, it was purchased in 2001! I don't care what brand it is, you can't complain about that kind of service life! I bought another one


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Anyone using any Solar options out there? I mean we Are sitting out in the middle of a lake reflecting in the sun most of the time!


----------



## blackcorrado (Jul 15, 2009)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Anyone using any Solar options out there? I mean we Are sitting out in the middle of a lake reflecting in the sun most of the time!


ive looked into it but its expensive and its not a total solution, normally $250 will buy you a great dual bank charger, but $250 will only buy you a solar panel that will charge 17 volts at 2 amps.(from what i see on e-bay) While that would be nice to have to extend trolling time, you could buy 3 more deep cycle batterys at that price.


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Ohio Battery & Supply Of Ashland
(419) 289-9667 
1244 US Highway 42 
Ashland, OH 44805 

Give this place a call, I get mine there.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

I picked up a diehard battery. Thanks for all the tips!


----------

